# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Sumatra chicken

## Corvus



----------


## NickKo

Και αυτα δικα σου ?
Την ουρα αυτη πως τη κουμανταρουν ..

HelloWorld

----------


## Corvus

ναι δικα μου κι αυτα.η ουρα ειναι κοντη σε σχεση με αυτη που εχουν οι φοινικες!

----------


## NickKo

Εχεις και αλλα στη κατοχη σου δλδ εκτος απο αυτες ?
Υπαρχει καποια βασικη διαφορα των υπολοιπων ειδων απο τις "κοινες" κοτες οσων αφορα τη "χρηση" τους ?

HelloWorld

----------


## Corvus

αυτα,τα ayam,leghorn kai phoenix.η καθε ρατσα εχει τη χρηση της αλλιως δε θα τη δημιουργουσε ο ανθρωπος.μη κοιτας τωρα οτι λογω διαφημησης και μοδας πολλοι ψαχνουν πουλερικα ρατσας.

----------


## Nenkeren

Παιδια στις κοτες υπαρχουν απειρες μεταλλαξεις και ρατσες και εχουν τεραστιο αριθμο οπαδων και εκτροφεων με εκθεσεις βραβεια σναγνωριση κλπ

----------


## Nenkeren

Aπο τις αγαπημενες μου ρατσες!

----------


## Soulaki

Σαν ζωγραφιά ειναι.

----------

